

STEVE JOBS HAS 6 WEEKS TO LIVE - bakbak
http://www.nationalenquirer.com/steve_jobs_6_weeks_live_cancer/celebrity/70197

======
smoody
wow. i had no idea that doctors have access to technology that lets them
predict how long people will live by looking at a few photos. last time i
checked, they had a hard time predicting how long people would live even if
they've done extensive tests. a friend's mom was supposed to live only six
months during a battle with cancer, but she lived three years. god bless that
doctor for making totally irresponsible judgment calls.

memo to self: spread the news that the doctor is a quack -- any decent doctor
would have refused to speculate.

